# 99135 Cntrld Hypotension



## richminer1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a question, we have a senior coder that has the idea that when the anaesthesiologist uses 99135 (controlled hypotension) during a procedure, which he clearly states in the record was used to minimize bleeding and improve surgical visualization, that she should code 458.9 Hypotension unspecified. To me this seems like coding open wound due to the surgical cut during an open appendectomy. Am I wrong or is my senior coder. This is the only doctor that we have doing this on a regular basis, but I don't like putting hypotension on a persons medical record especially when they may actually have hypertension.


----------



## gost (Jul 14, 2010)

You are correct.  Controlled hypotension in this case is a procedure, not a diagnosis.


----------



## richminer1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## hgolfos (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree.  You are absolutely right.  Good call.


----------

